# Multi domains with one nameserver



## sihaam (Aug 4, 2010)

This is my scene:
I have two IP addresses on two different lines and I need to create and run my own DNS servers. You see, when you register a domain name, the registrar asks you for two DNS Servers. I tried all the tutorials on the net but they cannot explain to me how to actually use these two DNS servers.
If for example, I  name these two DNS server as: ns1.mydns1.co.za and ns2.mydns2.co.za.  
1.	How do I inform my registrar to find these names on my server?
2.	How do I use these same two nameservers to point to other domain names that I will be using? Because I will be registering many other domains and submit these nameservers as the Primary and secondary DNS servers. For example, I wish to register  http://www.acme.co.za and will need   ns1.mydns1.co.za and ns2.mydns2.co.za to point and resolve http://www.acme.co.za . How do I do it and which files should I edit. I mean, how is ns1.mydns1.co.za and ns2.mydns2.co.za ever going to know about  http://www.acme.co.za. This is very confusing to me. All help will be appreciated. Sometimes this forum does not link here in South Africa. Would it be against the rules to ask you to email me a reply at infodesk@expomedia.co.zax(


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 4, 2010)

There is really nothing FreeBSD-specific about your problem. You'd be better off buying a BIND Book (like one from O'Reilly) and/or looking through the documentation at http://isc.org/ (http://www.isc.org/software/bind/faq) and/or reading named.conf(5) and/or looking through the files already in /var/named/etc/namedb. It is really not the place of the FreeBSD Forums to provide you with a BIND-from-scratch tutorial .. It's just an application that happens to be included in FreeBSD (but not even a true part of it), for which there's generic information in The Handbook (http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dns.html)


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 5, 2010)

You are barking up the wrong tree here. 

When registering a domain name, the registrar automatically adds 
your domain names to their DNS Servers. That is part of the service 
you pay the yearly fee for.

If your registrar does not provide this service then move your 
domains to one that does.


----------



## mix_room (Aug 5, 2010)

fbsd1 said:
			
		

> When registering a domain name, the registrar automatically adds
> your domain names to their DNS Servers. That is part of the service
> you pay the yearly fee for.



Not necessarily. The only service my registrar provides is forwarding all request for *.domain.tld to the nameservers I specified. They do not provide DNS-resolution nor would I want them to. 



> If your registrar does not provide this service then move your
> domains to one that does.


I think you are confusing the registering service with hosting. 
(http://www.nic.ph vs something like godaddy.com which does both)

As to the original question: 

1) The registrar will usually have a web-form where you can enter information such as your contact details. There you can enter the addresses for the nameservers, just enter the IPs there, and the request should be forwarded. 

2) Read what DutchDaemon wrote


----------

